# Question for Lou



## alamocdc (Oct 4, 2005)

Where did you get that clear acrylic pen rest that you and Eagle use in your photos? TIA!


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 4, 2005)

I make them out of acrylic.  I also sell them from time to time (when I make them, that is).  Eagle has one of mine and Fritz should have two of them today or tomorrow.


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 4, 2005)

Would you kindly add me to the list? []


----------



## Mudder (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />I make them out of acrylic.  I also sell them from time to time (when I make them, that is).  Eagle has one of mine and Fritz should have two of them today or tomorrow.



Put me on the top of the list for your next run please?


----------



## Dario (Oct 4, 2005)

I would be interested too.  If there is a list...please add me to it. []


----------

